# Bowen or GPS



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

There has been some disagreement in our club lately as to which is better and more accurate to use for our airlines Bowen Survey or GPS. Just wondering what other clubs use for their airlines. Thanks


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

We use GPS...I didn't know clubs were still using Bowen...


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

What Do You Mean By Use For Our Airlines


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The AU, and the IF recognise GPS so why would you want to pay for every loft for Bowen do the survay. You can buy a Garmin or any of them for what Bowen charges for 1 loft. I fly with the LNC club Lincoln Ne. We put every member on the map made an X for the center of the club, marked tht spot with Garmin now we can find 100 mi exact the same with 200 mi and 300 mi. How do you know you are on the exact spot Bowen says is 100 mi?
Dave


What Do You Mean By Use For Our Airlines 

He means as the crow (pigeon) flies not as the car drives.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My GPS can be accurate within 1meter. Bowens used to use the middle of your street. I would say the flexibility as well as the accuracy and convenience of the GPS is superior. Our club uses GPS. The race stations and loft locations are established by committee with at least two different officers present when mapping locations.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would think Google earth might even be superior to Bowens. Google earth and GPS is the bomb.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I would go for GPS. You can verify your latitude or longitude using a gps system if you want.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

AU has a new rule in using either surveyor or GPS, the GPS has to be a WAAS enable and any club can not have a mix of Bowen or GPS.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

WAAS?
Dave


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> WAAS?
> Dave


Wide Area Augmentation System


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

GPS Let's stay in the 21 century.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I sent my GPS mesurements to Bowen and my station list numbers and they sent me mesurements for the stations. Bowens did not come here but I have Bowen's mesurements.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

GEMcC5150 said:


> GPS Let's stay in the 21 century.




Now that is funny !


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would think Google earth might even be superior to Bowens. Google earth and GPS is the bomb.


Good to know. Does the AU have an official recommended method of calculation using gps?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> Good to know. Does the AU have an official recommended method of calculation using gps?


6.00 - Airline Surveys
6.01 All competitors in any given race must use airline surveys, which have been calculated by an organization approved by the AU Board of Directors, or by GPS as specified below (see 6.06). A new loft survey is required if a loft is moved 30 feet or more. (7/2003)
6.02 When using surveyor measurements a two (2) member committee, neither of whom will fly from the location in question, shall make a location diagram of the property on which the loft sits, clearly showing the loft position with pertinent reference measurements from at least three points. This diagram, with the competitor’s approval, shall be mailed to the surveyor by the Race Secretary or authorized representative of the organization. Measurements shall be taken off the electronic trapping device (pad) in the case of electronic clocks and as close to the trap as possible when using a stall trap. (Surveyor), Bowen and GPS loft measurements shall not be mixed in a Club.
Organizations above the club level may have mixing of Bowen and GPS as long as within each club, the measurements are either all GPS or Bowen. (7/10)
6.03 The airline distance measurement to the competing members' lofts must be from the same release point for each competitor.
6.04 Airline distances will be figured on the basis of the shortest distance (a straight line) between the release point and the competitors’ lofts.
6.05 "Bent" or modified airline surveys. Organizations desiring to use a bent airline survey shall submit a written request to the AU National Race Committee requesting an exception for the use of bent airlines. The request must contain justification for the exception. The AU National Race Committee by majority vote may grant an exception for bent airlines. Race results of organizations using bent airline surveys will NOT be accepted for AU national awards; however, race results shall be eligible for AU club diplomas. Effective OB 2011. (7/10)
6.06 When using GPS measurements, a two (2) member committee, neither of whom will fly from the location in question, shall take coordinates using only WAAS-enabled GPS units.
12
Measurements shall be taken off the electronic trapping device (pad) in the case of electronic clocks and as close to the trap as possible when using a stall trap. (Surveyor), Bowen and GPS loft measurements shall not be mixed in a race.
GPS Measurements at race stations my be taken by one committee member or a designated person such as the truck drive or liberator if trained in the proper use of the GPS. (7/10)


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Thx, Wings, but this only states the proper and acceptable usage, not how to calculate air miles using gps coordinates.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

So am I correct that Winspeed has the ability to calculate air miles if I input gps coordinates of a loft and race station? I don't have access to our club computer or I would check it myself.


----------

